# Nubian heat cycles?



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Fiasco Farms says that Nubians, sometimes, are in the same groups as Pygmies and meat goats and breed year round. I hadn't heard this before. Have you found this to be true? We have a doeling just now past the 80-85lb mark, and if this is true, I'd put her in with our Pygmy buck for some Kinder kids because I have so many people hoping for some in the fall. I don't want to have her harassed by the buck if it isn't likely that she'd take though.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

My lamanchas are seasonal breeders--but will generally take still well into March.

Edit: So even if it's not true, I would still go for it


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

nubians will breed year round. if you don't want kids in summer, you need to take the buck away.
i have had kids born in every month but august. i'm sure if i plan for august, they will kid then too


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Susanne I am sure if you didn't plan for August and the buck or does had other ideas you could have kids in August too! Lol


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

OK I am really confused now :shrug: I was talking to an experienced nubian goat-lady this weekend, and she said that they definatley were seasonal breeders--Aug thru Nov only. I was getting advice and information on a couple of my does that I had bought from her. They have been with a buck for a year and not bred yet :sob:. The does are proven and so is the buck. She said that if they were not bred by now, that they would not bred till fall. What do you all think?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm in MO. (just over the AR/MO) border... we still have yearling does coming into heat... I held off & didn't breed any of the young does this year..one of them was in screaming/rubbing/yelling heat on Saturday.Would the bucks be interested in them? The older guys don't care very much, but I have a jr. herd sire that thinks they smell.... PRETTYYYYYY!!! :nono:

I've had kids every month of the year except sept... at least I don't recall having sept. babies.. that's probably my doing. If we have a fall kidding season, it's usually my older girls I breed for Oct. The last few years, I only used an older buck, so I waited for *blackberry winter* to put him in with them.. that would be in May, thus Oct. kids...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have a five year old buck just yesterday talking to the ladies and peeing on himself 
i guess my bucks are used to it? 

are you sure your does are not bred? what kind of minerals do you have for your goats?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

susanne said:


> i have a five year old buck just yesterday talking to the ladies and peeing on himself
> i guess my bucks are used to it?
> 
> are you sure your does are not bred? what kind of minerals do you have for your goats?


I don't think any of the bucks are still peeing or stinky.. but I never trust ME to decide if they smell or not.. I'm so use to it LOL.. but I guess they must be *okay* to non-goat folks.. had the well guy out last week. His wife & her brother came with him. I looked and they were all over at the buck pen.. All three of them were rubbing and loving on the bucks.. I saw the husband KISS my black buck.. ON THE LIPS !!! ound: (my bet is if he KNEW where those lips have BEEN.. he wouldn't have been so quick to pucker-up)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

of course you didn't tell him ound::rotfl:


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh Yarrow! That made my day, ROFL!!!!


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh! Gosh! lol!

I would be putting this this doe in with a Pygmy buck, and I know they breed year around, and my Nubian bucks aren't interested, at present - no peeing or carrying out of them right now.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

My bucks will breed year round, but I am really south. My does naturally cycle July through about March. I am breeding a group of yearlings next month to kid in September and to do so they will get Cidr'ed, otherwise the conception rate would only be about 50/50. But....if you didn't want them bred, and a young buck was in with his sisters still in May...yep he would breed them all! Vicki


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Reviving this thread because I'm confused about Nubian heat and breeding cycles. Originally thought Nubians would breed year round but then was told by several experienced goat folks (which we are not), they breed seasonally. 

So, we have two does that are just over a year old (no bucks yet). Both are vocal when in heat and both just completed a heat cycle 2 & 4 days ago respectively. We have a buckling reserved and will join us in late April (at 8 wks old), along with a wether, hopefully. With only one in tact buck and two does, we intended to let them run together expecting them not to get bred until Fall (seasonal).

I guess I'm confused - will Nubians breed cycle and breed year round or seasonally or is the answer really - it depends on the does?

Thanks,


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

For those without a buck or a buck who dosent go into rut "off season", will the introduction of a stinky boy trigger them to go into heat?


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Breeding seasonality in Nubians is dependent on many factors: climate, variability of does/bucks. But the determining factor is the doe has to cycle - no cycle: no pg. If you house bucks/does separate, don't wait to "see" cycles in off season. Put the doe in with the buck. Exposure can sometimes stimulate estrus. And in close proximity a buck that otherwise acts disinterested may detect a cycle and show interest. Be patient, "business" may be subtle and take a few of weeks. Its nothing like rut. Sometimes a young buck will pester a doe but in general the two will co-habitat with little outward signs. A marking harness will help since you may never actually see the mount.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am just a couple hours' drive from Yarrow, and my Nubian girls are seasonal breeders. 

Perhaps it's a geography thing...


----------



## trinitysplace (Mar 7, 2015)

where is yarrow? what can i expect from my nubians in missouri year round or seasonal?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

trinitysplace said:


> where is yarrow? what can i expect from my nubians in missouri year round or seasonal?


If you look up there @ message 6, she says where she is.

SE MO, a stone's throw away from the MO/AR border.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

trinitysplace said:


> where is yarrow? what can i expect from my nubians in missouri year round or seasonal?


BTW, I see that was your first post.

WELCOME!


----------

